# USA exchange



## street (24 Apr 2005)

Hi i have been accepted for the USA exchange 2005 i have a question   : 
do you know how much meter we dived in the USA exchange ( depth)

and do you know who have been accepted for the 2005?


----------



## Docherty (24 Apr 2005)

When I took my Scuba course the deepest you can go with a standard license is 100ft.


----------



## ctjj.stevenson (27 Apr 2005)

I wouldn't know how many metres that you would be diving .... when I did my USA East exchange in 1998, all we did were social-cultural visites. 

However, I am certain that it would respect the norms of the CCM ... because your officers on the exchange should not have you pass them. 

Good day and have a great time.


----------



## Jonny Boy (30 Apr 2005)

i know that my DCO did the course last year. i will ask her how deep she went. she was she got offered to be the OC of the cadets that were going this year but she chose to be the escort officer for para this year.


----------



## street (1 May 2005)

was is her name?


----------



## Jonny Boy (1 May 2005)

I'll pm you with her name.


----------

